# Problème Apple Mail - Récupération du courrier



## OxD (5 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,
je cherche depuis 3 jours une solution à mon problème sur Internet, en vain, je me décide à venir embeter les utilisateurs de macgénération 

Je dispose de 3 comptes POP sur Apple Mail, et tout allait bien jusqu'à mercredi soir.
Quand je relève le courrier, Apple Mail tourne en boucle sans télécharger les nouveaux messages, alors qu'en me connectant sur le Webmail, il y en a et plein !
Sur un seul des 3 serveurs je n'ai pas ce problème.

Je garde mes mails sur le serveur pendant une semaine avant de les supprimer.

J'ai essayé et j'ai vider manuellement mes comptes POP, et la il n'y a plus de problème il se connecte voit qu'il n'y a rien  et s'arrete,
par contre dès lors qu'un nouveau message arrive il le télécharge et continu de boucler à l'infini.
Défois il s'arrete de boucler sans sa relève du courrier, il n'a téléchargé aucun mail et quand je click sur "Relever le Courrier" rien ne se passe et impossible de Quitter Mail proprement, je dois le forcer.

Cela fait 2ans que j'utilise Mail de cette facon sans jamais avoir eu aucun problème.
Peut-être cela vient de la base de données qui garder les UID des mails déja télécharger, je sais pas.
Si quelqu'un quelque part aurait une solution ca serait turbo-sympathique !

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire le problème au moins 

Ah oui aussi je suis sous Leopard 10.5.2


----------



## schwebb (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas réellement de solution à ton problème.   

Cependant, j'ai constaté sur les forums beaucoup de problèmes, en ce moment, avec les comptes POP. 

Donc, passe tes comptes en Imap, si ton forunisseur de mail te le permet: apparemment il n'y aurait pas de problème avec les comptes Imap.  


Note du modo : et pose tes questions dans le bon forum : Mail, comme pout tout logiciel "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" ! On y va !


----------



## olivierschimpf (17 Avril 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai le meme probleme que toi depuis hier je n'arrive plus à lire mes mails
le logo tourne et rien ne se telecharge mais j'arrive à envoyer des messages

olivier


----------



## OxD (21 Avril 2008)

Salut,
j'ai solvé mon probleme en supprimant la base de donnée contenant les Uniques ID des messages déjà téléchargés,  il se trouve dans la bibliothéque dans le sous répertoire MAIL, c'est le fichier MessageListU3.... quelque chose comme ca, je ne suis pas sous mac là.
Tu le delete et aprés il va la recontruire et normalement c'est bon.

A tout de suite


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Avril 2008)

OxD a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai solvé mon probleme en supprimant la base de donnée contenant les Uniques ID des messages déjà téléchargés,  il se trouve dans la bibliothéque dans le sous répertoire MAIL, c'est le fichier MessageListU3.... quelque chose comme ca, je ne suis pas sous mac là.
> Tu le delete et aprés il va la recontruire et normalement c'est bon.
> 
> A tout de suite



J'ai aussi un problème qui ressemble beaucoup à celui-là. Parmi les 5 comptes que j'ai chez mon FAI, Mail et Thunderbird butent sur deux d'entre eux, les deux mêmes. Par contre ça marche chez le FAI.
J'ai aussi un problème avec SAFARI qui ne lit pas correctement certaines pages de la gestion de mes comptes chez mon FAI, alors que ça marche avec FIREFOX.
Et toujours dans le même ordre d'idée, depuis vendredi dernier, j'ai des problèmes de déconnexion en chat vidéo avec iChat alors que je n'en ai pas avec Skype.

Ce matin, je n'y suis pas allé par quatre chemins : j'ai réinstallé Leopard 10.5.1, et dans la foulée j'ai fait toutes les mises à jours qui en découlent, via internet. Et la situation est inchangée.

J'ai donc recherché ce "gentil petit fichier MessageListU3" mais point de trace dans mon iMac.

J'en suis donc au même point  nulle part.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Avril 2008)

OxD a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai solvé mon probleme en supprimant la base de donnée contenant les Uniques ID des messages déjà téléchargés,  il se trouve dans la bibliothéque dans le sous répertoire MAIL, c'est le fichier MessageListU3.... quelque chose comme ca, je ne suis pas sous mac là.
> Tu le delete et aprés il va la recontruire et normalement c'est bon.
> 
> A tout de suite



Ce ne serait pas par hasard ce fichier là :

MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded3

trouvé sous le répertoire moncompte>Bibliothèque>Mail


----------



## clutch (3 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas par hasard ce fichier là :
> 
> MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded3
> 
> trouvé sous le répertoire moncompte>Bibliothèque>Mail


Bonsoir,

Même si la présente discussion est ancienne, je voulais remercier "iluro 64" qui a répondu ici au problème qui m'embêtait depuis quelques jours. Car mon Mail tournait sans cesse en essayant de récupérer sur mon serveur POP un message, ne sachant visiblement plus qu'il l'avait déjà enregistré.
Il m'a suffit de supprimer ce fichier MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded3 et le tour était joué !

Bonne soirée si jamais l'un de vous lit encore ce message, et encore merci !

Clément


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Novembre 2009)

clutch a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Même si la présente discussion est ancienne, je voulais remercier "iluro 64" qui a répondu ici au problème qui m'embêtait depuis quelques jours. Car mon Mail tournait sans cesse en essayant de récupérer sur mon serveur POP un message, ne sachant visiblement plus qu'il l'avait déjà enregistré.
> Il m'a suffit de supprimer ce fichier MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded3 et le tour était joué !
> ...



Ouh là, là, c'est une vieille affaire ! Je n'en avais plus le souvenir !


----------



## clutch (23 Décembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ouh là, là, c'est une vieille affaire ! Je n'en avais plus le souvenir !


 

Et comme on dit, vieux motard que jamais !!


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Décembre 2009)

clutch a dit:


> Et comme on dit, vieux motard que jamais !!



Le problème est que je n'ai jamais conduit ce qu'il convient d'appeler une moto


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2009)

il est vrai que toi tu as débuté sur Grand Bi à vapeur







( je sors)


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> il est vrai que toi tu as débuté sur Grand Bi à vapeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas tout à fait  du temps de la fin des locomotives à vapeur avant l'électrification de la ligne Paris - Lyon


----------

